# [SOLVED] Re-configuring a Bell SpeedStream 6520?



## Buskieboy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,
I recently changed ISP's and want to use my "old" Wireless SpeedStream 6520 from Bell. The problem is that it is configured to Bell's address and my old user ID/password etc. I can't seem to be able to get inside to change anything. 

Is it possible to change this modem to use with my new (YAK) ISP? I am begining to think that Bell has somehow hard wired the modem/router to permanantly be a Bell product. This is bad as I did buy it from them while I was a customer, but now would like to use it elsewhere!

Is there anyway to clear the modem and re-configure it for other ISP's?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Re-configuring a Bell SpeedStream 6520?*

It's probably locked to Bell.


----------



## Buskieboy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Re-configuring a Bell SpeedStream 6520?*

So you're saying No Joy? :4-dontkno

Bastards charged me $70 for the damned thing. Saved me 
money instead of "leasing" it for $9 per month. What a Scam.

I can't believe in this 'green" day and age that it is now landfill because Bell is so anal!
:sigh:


----------



## Buskieboy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Re-configuring a Bell SpeedStream 6520?*

*UPDATE!*
SUCCESS! (SO FAR!)
Ok, so I fiddled with the configure screens using the admin/admin id/password and using the settings from the modem I was given from YAK I now have the SpeedStream 6250 working! If you enter in all the addresses into the various locations the modem will work. Even though it's the Bell interface! HAHA!!
:grin:
Now I'm going to see about using the wireless part.....fingers crossed!!!
YIPEE!
:4-clap:


----------



## Buskieboy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Re-configuring a Bell SpeedStream 6520?*

MORE SUCCESS!
Got the wireless going also. Simply enabled the existing 
wireless network I already had and got another encryption key and
then entered it and BAM....wireless internet using Bell's "crippled" 
Speedstream 6520! 
Sweet! It is actually faster and more stable than the crappy little 
Thompson Speedtouch that I got from YAK! 
Me so happy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Re-configuring a Bell SpeedStream 6520?*

Glad you got it running. I have a bunch of VoIP routers that are locked to specific services stored in my closet, no way to change them. :frown:

Such is life. :smile:


----------

